# i want a 15 gallon shark tank



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a 20 gallon community tank at the moment and i want to set up a 15 gallon shark tank. i know i cant have a bala or something but what could i have and how many? thanks JOMA

*shark chase


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

No, sharks get to big for that size of tank, I would suggest a 75 gal at a minimum for balas as they need to be in a school, red tail sharks should have at least 30 gals for 1


----------



## JOMA (Jul 23, 2010)

what about rainbows?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rainbows get to 6 inches and need at least 30 gals, the same for the red tail shark.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just too small for any of the "shark" labeled fishies. Sry.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

no FW "shark" species will thrive in that tank.

rainbows and red tails are cousins I beleive, rainbows are a tad more aggressive in my experience.

I use a 15g for a juvenile red ear slider and she is a wee bit to big for it. 
in a 15g id keep maybe a nice planted tank with some amano shrimps. as far as fish go its more of a QT size for me.


----------

